# Codigos de Error



## €L DOCTOR (Jun 1, 2007)

Saludos Amigos,

              He estado Tratando de reparar un split. (equipo acondicionador de aire).  pero aún no he podido decifrar que significa cuando aparece en el display "E4" equipos similares dan codigos
de error igual .   Se cuando aparece E2 y  E3,  Pero este error 4 ni idea.    He revisado minisiosamente la tarjeta electrónica. y no he dado con la falla.  Si algún amigo tiene noción
 le agradecería alguna orientación.     
        La Falla del equipo en general es:   Enciende bien, tanto manual como por el control remoto
hace todas sus funciones a la perfección,   pero al cabo de aproximadamente 45 minutos aparece en el display E4.  se apaga la unidad (el compresor) y luego la consola.

                                                  Gracias por el tiempo empleado.


----------



## xhackdavidx (Jun 1, 2007)

"Teoricamente ese error pertenece a la sonda de temperatura de retorno. 

Es una sonda que esta ubicada despues del filtro del aire y antes de la bateria de frio. 

Pide la placa, la sonda y le pones una velica a la virgen del Pilar que nunca sobra en estos casos."

Encontrado en ¡google! con las keywords: error e4 aire acondicionado


----------

